# E' morto Philip Seymour Hoffman



## Snake (2 Febbraio 2014)

Lutto nel mondo nel cinema, il 46enne attore americano è stato trovato morto nel suo appartamento di New York. Hoffman che già in passato aveva avuto problemi di droga secondo il New York Post sarebbe morto per un overdose.

Hoffman vinse l'oscar come miglior attore protagonista per il ruolo di Truman Capote nel 2006.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Mizziga, mi dispiace un casino. Gran bell'attore.


----------



## O Animal (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ci sono rimasto di m.... Questo era uno dei migliori attori in circolazione e aveva almeno altri 20 anni di folgorante carriera... Rimarrà nella storia del cinema ma che tristezza che la droga si sia presa un altro grande...


----------



## Aragorn (2 Febbraio 2014)

La droga ha mietuto un'altra vittima illustre, peccato.


----------



## BB7 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Vorrei dire che mi dispiace però certo che se uno si droga....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Vorrei sollevare un problema: ma perché molti grandi artisti si drogano? Per sostenere lo stress della loro vita artistica? Possibile?


----------



## Brain84 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Dispiace perchè era un grandissimo attore, dispiace meno per le circostanze della sua morte. Con una famiglia intera, certe cose non le devi fare e basta, che tu sia un operaio, un attore o un calciatore


----------



## Belfast Boy (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sentita oggi per radio, pensavo fosse uno scherzo all'inizio. Dispiaciutissimo, era un attore poliedrico, inutile citare le apparizioni celebri.
Nel mio piccolo rimarrà quella in The Big Lebowsky dei Coen


----------



## Belfast Boy (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vorrei sollevare un problema: ma perché molti grandi artisti si drogano? Per sostenere lo stress della loro vita artistica? Possibile?



Non di primo acchito sicuramente. Nessuno assume qualsiasi droga volontariamente per la prima volta come "doping". Lo fanno chi per curiosità, chi per consuetudine negli ambienti chi per fragilità, quello che ne deriva dopo dipende dalla persona e dal tipo di droga.
Una ragione univoca non c'è, se non la fragilità interiore e la dipendenza che ne deriva (e li dipende appunto dal tipo di sostanza).
In USA poi, e qui non cito lo specifico ma vado sul generale, sono troppo di "manica larga" su ansiolitici e psicofarmaci che contengono robaccia anche peggio.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vorrei sollevare un problema: ma perché molti grandi artisti si drogano? Per sostenere lo stress della loro vita artistica? Possibile?



Un po' per quello che dici tu, un po' perché gira in quegli ambienti e una volta dentro finisci per ritrovartici volente o nolente, un po' per inclinazione naturale, un po' perché la droga è spesso fonte di ispirazione per determinati tipi di artisti (tutta la migliore musica rock/pop/jazz è stata scritta da individui completamente fatti).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Voglio dire, siamo nel 2014 e sappiamo tutti a cosa si va incontro ciò nonostante si continua a "provare", così dicono, eppure sono uomini che hanno avuto praticamente tutto dalla vita, non c'è alcun bisogno di distruggersi così.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio dire, siamo nel 2014 e sappiamo tutti a cosa si va incontro ciò nonostante si continua a "provare", così dicono, eppure sono uomini che hanno avuto praticamente tutto dalla vita, non c'è alcun bisogno di distruggersi così.



Se fosse così semplice nessuno lo farebbe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Se fosse così semplice nessuno lo farebbe


Perché, per loro, è difficile vorrei capire.


----------



## Belfast Boy (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché, per loro, è difficile vorrei capire.



Come per chiunque altro. La differenza sta nella disponibilità di denaro e di tanti affaristi finti amici che una persona diciamo normale non si ritrova nella quotidianità. Tanto per non andare troppo lontano come ambienti, nella moda succede lo stesso, forse peggio.
C'è poi chi gestisce meglio chi peggio e come ho scritto dipende anche dal tipo di sostanza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio dire, siamo nel 2014 e sappiamo tutti a cosa si va incontro ciò nonostante si continua a "provare", così dicono, eppure sono uomini che hanno avuto praticamente tutto dalla vita, non c'è alcun bisogno di distruggersi così.


 
credo che dipende tanto da come gestisci il successo...non sei nessuno, riesci a sfondare nel cinema, ti ritrovi pieno di soldi, famoso, ti senti un Re e la possibilità è alta di provare queste schifezze


----------



## Albijol (6 Febbraio 2014)

Io fossi una celebrità mi sfonderei esclusivamente di phica, altro che droga


----------



## James Watson (6 Febbraio 2014)

interessante lo spunto di discussione sull'uso di stupefacenti.. anche se molto complicato da affrontare in un forum.
Lo showbiz è una macchina, un tritacarne mostruoso, non è facile reggerlo, specialmente per quelle persone che ne fanno parte e che sono persone con una grande sensibilità artistica.. di certo possiamo dire che per molte persone il successo, questo tipo di successo, non da' la felicità. Ci sono lì decine e decine di esempi a dimostrarlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> interessante lo spunto di discussione sull'uso di stupefacenti.. anche se molto complicato da affrontare in un forum.



è complicato perchè non ci siamo dentro...è facile parlare


----------



## James Watson (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è complicato perchè non ci siamo dentro...è facile parlare



Mah, io penso che il fatto di non esserci dentro renda in verità proprio "facile parlarne". Mi spiego meglio: troppo spesso cadiamo in generalizzazioni e semplificazioni quando trattiamo di questi argomenti. Le argomentazione del tipo "cosa ti droghi a fare che sei pieno di soldi, hai successo, etc" lascino un po' il tempo che trovino. Ho solo sfiorato di striscio quel mondo, l'ho visto accanto a me abbastanza per capire che è un mondo pieno di vipere, approfittatori e squali che hanno solo un'obiettivo, sfruttarti per fare soldi. Non tutti possono reggere un mondo del genere, soprattutto chi, come scrivevo sopra ha una "particolare" sensibilità artistica. 
In questo senso, posso consigliare la lettura di alcuni pensieri sull'argomento scritti da Kurt Cobain, illuminanti. Se avete tempo e modo da dedicare all'ascolto critico di un disco musicale, suggerisco wish you were here o the wall dei pink floyd.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mah, io penso che il fatto di non esserci dentro renda in verità proprio "facile parlarne". Mi spiego meglio: troppo spesso cadiamo in generalizzazioni e semplificazioni quando trattiamo di questi argomenti. Le argomentazione del tipo "cosa ti droghi a fare che sei pieno di soldi, hai successo, etc" lascino un po' il tempo che trovino. Ho solo sfiorato di striscio quel mondo, l'ho visto accanto a me abbastanza per capire che è un mondo pieno di vipere, approfittatori e squali che hanno solo un'obiettivo, sfruttarti per fare soldi. Non tutti possono reggere un mondo del genere, soprattutto chi, come scrivevo sopra ha una "particolare" sensibilità artistica.
> In questo senso, posso consigliare la lettura di alcuni pensieri sull'argomento scritti da Kurt Cobain, illuminanti. Se avete tempo e modo da dedicare all'ascolto critico di un disco musicale, suggerisco wish you were here o the wall dei pink floyd.



beh te queste cose le hai viste quindi hai potuto osservare...dici bene che non tutti reggono quel mondo, appunto tante persone "sensibili" finiscono male...quelle vipere quando ti vedono la prima cosa che pensano è "come posso fare soldi io da questo..."
la soluzione è sempre la stessa...essere forti e intelligenti, ma non sempre è facile


----------



## Jaqen (7 Febbraio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Un po' per quello che dici tu, un po' perché gira in quegli ambienti e una volta dentro finisci per ritrovartici volente o nolente, un po' per inclinazione naturale, un po' perché la droga è spesso fonte di ispirazione per determinati tipi di artisti (tutta la migliore musica rock/pop/jazz è stata scritta da individui completamente fatti).



Bruce non s'è mai drogato ;-)


----------



## Jaqen (7 Febbraio 2014)

Per rispondere a Sple... È la necessità di evadere dal mondo. Per me evadere vuol dire andare 4 giorni con mia morosa in Provenza, andare a tornei invernali con la mia squadra. Per loro evadere vuol dire spaccarsi con eroina, cocaina e farsi di acidi. Spesso sono contento di vivere una vita normale.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bruce non s'è mai drogato ;-)



infatti mi fa scagazzare


----------



## Jaqen (7 Febbraio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> infatti mi fa scagazzare



Non al resto del mondo, che lo considera il migliore: qual è.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non al resto del mondo, che lo considera il migliore: qual è.



Può piacere eh (a me manco un po'), ma andiamoci piano con le iperboli. Che poi figurati se non si è mai fatto una canna.


----------

